

How to make a great looking video for your startup on a budget - djtidau
http://minimali.se/creating-a-great-looking-video-for-your-product-or-service/

======
jjbohn
Great job. Thanks for the tip on <http://fiverr.com>. Great voiceover is a
huge plus.

~~~
djtidau
I originally had planned to use voicebunny.com but when it came down to it I
just couldn't justify the price.

The voiceover via Fiverr was even synced with the video.

